
Syria Hospital Bombing: Are the Rules of War Breaking Down? - raddad
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/04/28/476064028/syria-hospital-bombing-are-the-rules-of-war-blowing-up
======
raddad
A comparison of the attitude changes depending on who is doing the bombing is
when the US bombed the hospital in Afghanistan.

16 U.S. Service Members Disciplined In Mistaken Airstrikes On Afghan Hospital

[http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/04/28/476071059/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/04/28/476071059/u-s-service-members-disciplined-in-mistaken-bombing-
of-afghan-hospital)

~~~
ConfuciusSay02
Just what you might expect from the National Petroleum Radio.

------
meira
Rules of War is like US bombing and droning everything is allowed everything
else isn't ?

~~~
raddad
I've always thought Rules of War was either an illusion or an oxymoron. A war
with rules would be a sporting event, wouldn't it?

Every war has it's atrocities. War itself is an atrocity.

